# Avicularia sling enclosures



## Leonardo the Mage (Nov 20, 2016)

I have three Avicularia coming in tomorrow from TarCan. One A. aurantiaca (1") and two A. metallica (3/4"). I just wanted to check with the more experienced members that these enclosures will be sufficient. Two enclosures are larger than the other, as I didn't have two of the smaller enclosures. The larger two are approximately 4X4.5X6" and the smaller one is 3/3/5"


----------



## viper69 (Nov 20, 2016)

Hard to tell, but I'm pretty sure some of those holes are too big and you will lose a T or more. All of my Avics will explore, and stick their legs through holes, and out they go in your case I fear.  If the carapace width is more narrow than hole/s you have escape waiting to happen.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Nov 20, 2016)

agree, holes look too big.


----------



## Leonardo the Mage (Nov 20, 2016)

The biggest of the holes are about 5mm in diameter. Shouldn't that be smaller than their carapaces?


----------



## viper69 (Nov 26, 2016)

Leonardo the Mage said:


> The biggest of the holes are about 5mm in diameter. Shouldn't that be smaller than their carapaces?


There your Ts, how would we know????


----------



## Leonardo the Mage (Nov 27, 2016)

viper69 said:


> There your Ts, how would we know????


I haven't had any Avics before, and at the time of writing I hadn't received them yet. I thought since you've got loads more experience with them than I do, you would have a better idea at the size of the carapace compared to the leg span.

I received them on Monday, and the two 3/4" A. metallica weren't big enough for the enclosures. I kept them in the vials they were already in after the fellow running the group shipment set them up. I did however add lots of cross ventilation. I keep a little piece of paper towel under the lid that I dampen every two days. They are eating and webbing, so I assume they are happy.

I put the 1"aurantiaca into the large enclosure 2, where (s)he seemed to do well for about two days. I put a cricket in there, and she caught it in about an hour. However, the next day she was on the ground next to the water dish, in what looked like a death curl. She is till alive though, and able to walk around and climb. Whenever she is left alone though, she always returns to the ground next to her water dish. I put her in a deli cup with much more humidity, but after two days their was no improvement. I let the deli cup dry out, but after another two day in a dry deli cup with much less humidity and dry substrate, she still won't change. All of these enclosures have had tons of ventilation, so I can't see that being the problem. I have put her in a vial like the others, with tons of vent holes and a damp paper towel. I will see tomorrow if she makes any improvement.

Does anyone have any ideas to help her?


----------



## viper69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Leonardo the Mage said:


> I haven't had any Avics before, and at the time of writing I hadn't received them yet. I thought since you've got loads more experience with them than I do, you would have a better idea at the size of the carapace compared to the leg span.
> 
> I received them on Monday, and the two 3/4" A. metallica weren't big enough for the enclosures. I kept them in the vials they were already in after the fellow running the group shipment set them up. I did however add lots of cross ventilation. I keep a little piece of paper towel under the lid that I dampen every two days. They are eating and webbing, so I assume they are happy.
> 
> ...


I can't tell you what to expect for size. They aren't my Ts, didn't raise them etc. It's a bit like asking someone to predict how tall another person's child is hahahahah

Remove the paper towel, provides a great surface for growing bacteria, it isn't necessary.

Contact the shipper and get your money back.

Also, pictures are needed on this problem T. Descriptions don't help much. Need pics of the T's home as it is now, and pics of the T itself.

Not all animals are meant to survive, that's nature, but do contact the seller.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Leonardo the Mage (Nov 28, 2016)

These are the enclosures I'm keeping them in:


The paper towel is only for humidity/moisture, because the vials are too small to fit a water dish in. The air is so dry here that the PT dries out after about four hours.


----------



## Venom1080 (Nov 28, 2016)

i like 16oz delis for my avics till they're about 1", then they go into 32oz delis. the 16 has room for a water dish and growing. 
dont know what the problem is with the aurantica. i know @EulersK lives in a dry climate as well, wonder how he keeps avics. 
ps ditch the paper towel, wet the sub instead.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EulersK (Nov 28, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> i know @EulersK lives in a dry climate as well, wonder how he keeps avics.


Pretty darn dry. I overfill the water dish once per week, that's all. I've raised an A. avicularia since ~2" dls on this care.


----------



## viper69 (Nov 28, 2016)

Leonardo the Mage said:


> These are the enclosures I'm keeping them in:
> View attachment 225752
> 
> The paper towel is only for humidity/moisture, because the vials are too small to fit a water dish in. The air is so dry here that the PT dries out after about four hours.


I know why the paper towel is there, good luck w/that! Nice plant for climbing/web anchoring!


----------



## Leonardo the Mage (Nov 28, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> i like 16oz delis for my avics till they're about 1", then they go into 32oz delis. the 16 has room for a water dish and growing.
> dont know what the problem is with the aurantica. i know @EulersK lives in a dry climate as well, wonder how he keeps avics.
> ps ditch the paper towel, wet the sub instead.


I've tried keeping multiple avics in 16 oz. delis, they all died in about a month despite the exact care described by @EulersK and dozens of others. This is the first time that they have been eating and spinning webs to this degree.


Leonardo the Mage said:


> I haven't had any Avics before, and at the time of writing I hadn't received them yet. I thought since you've got loads more experience with them than I do, you would have a better idea at the size of the carapace compared to the leg span.


I'd like to clarify that this is the first time I've kept them above 1/2" leg spans, not the first time I've had an avic.


----------



## Venom1080 (Nov 29, 2016)

Leonardo the Mage said:


> I've tried keeping multiple avics in 16 oz. delis, they all died in about a month despite the exact care described by @EulersK and dozens of others. This is the first time that they have been eating and spinning webs to this degree.


ive had great success with keeping slings like that. must be something youre doing..


----------



## Leonardo the Mage (Nov 30, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> ive had great success with keeping slings like that. must be something youre doing..


I keep the substrate dry. I overflow the water dish slightly once every few weeks. I provide corkbark and fake plants. The walls of the container let more air through then it restricted.


----------



## Venom1080 (Nov 30, 2016)

Leonardo the Mage said:


> I keep the substrate dry. I overflow the water dish slightly once every few weeks. I provide corkbark and fake plants. The walls of the container let more air through then it restricted.


there is such thing as too much ventilation, according to Poec54. maybe thats the prob., i do three rings of vent around the upper side/s and a half dozen holes in the lid.


----------



## Leonardo the Mage (Dec 1, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> there is such thing as too much ventilation, according to Poec54. maybe thats the prob., i do three rings of vent around the upper side/s and a half dozen holes in the lid.


That may have been my problem. I had four rings going all the way op the sides, and each hole was less than a centimeter from the others.
I contacted Amanda with Tar Can, and she's agreed to replace the A. aurantiaca sling. Excellent customer service, Marten and Amanda are some really great people.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Dec 1, 2016)

Leonardo the Mage said:


> I contacted Amanda with Tar Can, and she's agreed to replace the A. aurantiaca sling. Excellent customer service, Marten and Amanda are some really great people.


the best.


----------



## EricsPlasticShop (Dec 5, 2016)

I have great results when there is ventilation at the top and the sides


----------



## Leonardo the Mage (Dec 5, 2016)

EricsPlasticShop said:


> I have great results when there is ventilation at the top and the sides


I would if I could, but I can't get A-Mac box's in Canada...


----------



## Venom1080 (Dec 5, 2016)

Leonardo the Mage said:


> I would if I could, but I can't get A-Mac box's in Canada...


TC has them at expos, but not with that crappy wire mesh.


----------



## AmberDawnDays (Dec 19, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> TC has them at expos, but not with that crappy wire mesh.


How do you know where expos are at?


----------



## Venom1080 (Dec 19, 2016)

AmberDawnDays said:


> How do you know where expos are at?


I see them pop up on TCs website. I only bother going to the ones TC go to. 
I'm in Canada though, you should ask US members, like cold blood.


----------



## AmberDawnDays (Dec 19, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> I see them pop up on TCs website. I only bother going to the ones TC go to.
> I'm in Canada though, you should ask US members, like cold blood.


Who or what is TC?


----------



## mitty (Dec 19, 2016)

AmberDawnDays said:


> Who or what is TC?


TC = Tarantula Canada.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Dec 19, 2016)

AmberDawnDays said:


> Who or what is TC?


Tarantula Canada, one of the best (and only) arachnid dealers in Canada.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

